# 2 roosters breeding same hen, big question.



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

My Delawares get out during the day with my Legacy rooster, and he breeds them if he can catch them. However in the late afternoon I put them back in the pen with my Delaware rooster then he breeds with them. Now that I know that one is laying eggs, and I hope the other twin girl starts laying I have to wonder who's going to be the daddy??

Will it be both?? Or will it be one? I know they can stay fertile for a few weeks even if I remove them from a rooster, however I have to wonder if both can be the daddy to any chicks they produce??


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Since birds can "hold on" to sperm for several weeks, I should think the possibility is there of both roosters to fertilize any egg that comes out. 

I'd go bananas if one of my roosters got in and messed up my breeding pens, I'd have to start all over. I have several breeds that look very similar as littles so it would be impossible to tell the difference until the babies are feathered. I don't think you'd have much issue with those breeds but it's still a waste of an incubation for the mutt egg, or if you are selling hatching, a possible tick on your reputation.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I read that studies were done for this exact type of scenario. What happens if two males breed one hen? It appears, according to the study, that the male that is dominant will be the father. They found that the sperm of the dominant roo attacks and kills the sperm of the under bird. 

This would be one way to prove it if you know which male is dominant.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Really??? Wow! That is cool. 

It's definitely still taking the chance in cross red birds in the breeding pen, for sure. Wouldn't I be livid if my scoundrel little EE roosters were more dominant than my pricey monster show stock! I love all my boys equally of course, but there are some that get a bit more love than others LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, it looks like we have the perfect laboratory right here on this forum to test out that theory. 

hildar will have to keep us posted on the outcome. Of course that's assuming you know which roo is the boss bird.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Be interesting to see if it's the big Legacy boy!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I may try next month to get a couple of Delaware eggs and hatch them and see what happens, Right now my incubator is full and the girls eggs are going into the eating eggs dozen in the fridge. I figured if I don't know who dad is they better stay in there for eating for now. I finally have eating eggs. I also have all of my NN eggs seperate I have a lady that wants more eggs from my NN.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

here is the thing

the sperm from the other rooster can stay for a long long time

i had a silkie that was laying 1/2 buff orpington eggs for atleast 3 months

i kid you not

i gave away a bunch of buff orpington crosses that had feathered legs

that is the only way i knew something was a miss

the leg feathers

orpingtons have smooth legs


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

piglett said:


> here is the thing
> 
> the sperm from the other rooster can stay for a long long time
> 
> ...


Wow, I knew they had been telling me that the sperm stayed good for about 30 days never realized though it could stay good for all those months. I wish now we had of hatched out more of Smarty's eggs but we didn't think they were fertile after 2 weeks of her being away from the rooster. And now with her gone we only have Buffy to remember her by.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

hildar said:


> Wow, I knew they had been telling me that the sperm stayed good for about 30 days never realized though it could stay good for all those months. I wish now we had of hatched out more of Smarty's eggs but we didn't think they were fertile after 2 weeks of her being away from the rooster. And now with her gone we only have Buffy to remember her by.


i too was shocked but the feathered legs told the story


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

well I have 2 test eggs in the incubator. Right now one of my twins is in with my little man (Game) I figured since she was always hanging around him and chatting with him I would try her in his pen, and she loves it. So far they have not bred, but they chat a lot, and lay next to each other. He sure is happy, he crowed the other day.


----------

